# Brendel's Poetry?



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Has anybody read (or got a sample of) Alfred Brendel's poetry? I haven't myself, but I was reading a favourable review this morning and am enticed. Apparently, it's joyfully surreal. In the review, there was an extract:

And once again
the Lord of the universe
recorded a day of good works
three religious wars launched
several tornados unleashed
a new brand of pestilence devised [...]
countless children successfully harmed

Sounds right up my street!


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

This is the only one I can find:

The Coughers of Cologne
have joined forces with the Cologne Clappers
and established the Cough and Clap Society
a non-profit-making organization
whose aim it is
to guarantee each concert-goer's right
to cough and applaud
Attempts by unfeeling artists or impresarios
to question such privileges
have led to a Coughers and Clappers initiative
Members are required to applaud
immediately after sublime codas
and cough distinctly
during expressive silences
Distinct coughing is of paramount importance
to stifle or muffle it
forbidden on pain of expulsion
Coughs of outstanding tenacity
are awarded the Coughing Rhinemaiden
a handsome if slightly baroque appendage
to be worn dangling from the neck
The C&C's recent merger
with the New York Sneezers
and the London Whistlers
raises high hopes
for Cologne's musical future


----------

